# MP 277 mit VNC- Server möglich?



## Cliff (3 November 2006)

Hallo,
habe schon ein wenig (erfolglos) herumgegoogelt, allerdings nichts vernünftiges gefunden:

Kennt jemand einen VNC- Server, welcher auf dem MP277 (WinCC Flex RT/ Windows CE V5.0) ablauffähig ist?

Ich möchte gerne im Rahmen einer Fernwartung die Möglichkeit haben die Bedienbilder auf meinem Monitor zu sehen, bzw. sogar zu bedienen.

Das entsprechende AddOn von Siemens (SmartAccess) kostet gleich wieder Geld... :-(

Gruss Cliff


----------



## CrazyCat (3 November 2006)

Mit SmartAccess kann man die Bilder nicht bedienen.

Dafür braucht man SmartService und das kostet nochmals Geld. Andere VNC - Server für WinCE kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Cliff (3 November 2006)

Hi, 
und danke für die schnelle Antwort...

War mein Fehler. Ich meinte auch das Siemens- Add- On Smart- Service.
Listenpreis 450 Euronen...

Wenn man da alles zusammenrechnet (MP, Add- On, Access- Router) kommt man fast auf die Überlegung das ein Panel- PC billiger sein könnte (Solange er nicht von Siemens ist ;-) ).

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Maxl (4 November 2006)

Wenn es rein um die Fernwartung gehen sollte...................

Wir haben das so gelöst (zwar mit ProTool, sollte mit WinCCflex gleich sein): 
Auf den Notebooks sind RunTime-Lizenzen installiert (ja, kosten zwar Geld - aber nur pro Notbook und nicht pro Panel). Wenn ich mir das von der Ferne ansehen will, konvertiere ich das Projekt auf einen Panel-PC (z.B. MP270 --> PC670 10"), und starte es am Notebook. Dann lässt sich die Maschine problemlos von der Ferne bedienen - auch von Zuhause aus.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Cliff (6 November 2006)

@Maxl:


> Dann lässt sich die Maschine problemlos von der Ferne bedienen


Wie seid Ihr angebunden (TS- Adapter/ PPP/ ?)?

Gruss Cliff


----------



## CrazyCat (6 November 2006)

Die Überlegung ob ein Industrie - PC mit Soft - SPS und WinCC flexible Runtime billiger ist, als eine SPS mit Panel ist durchaus gerechtfertigt, zumal auf dem Industrie - PC die Rescourcen nicht dermaßen begrenzt sind.

Kommt imho auf die Projektgröße und die gewünschten Funktionen an, welches System kostengünstiger ist.


----------



## Cliff (6 November 2006)

Hi,
und Danke für die Antworten...

Habe soeben die Siemens- Option Smart- Service bestellt.
Listenpreis übrigens 300 Euronen für OP's (Hatte mich schon wieder verguckt ;-) ).

Ich denke wenn das nur einmal benötigt wurde ist die Kohle wieder 'reingeholt...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## CrazyCat (6 November 2006)

Smart Service wird für jedes Panel, welches ferngewartet bzw. fernbedient werden soll, benötigt.

Handelt es sich hierbei nur um einziges Panel geht es ja noch, sind es mal 10 Panele wird's schon etwas teuer.


----------



## Cliff (6 November 2006)

Hi,
hier handelt es sich um eine Sondermaschine mit einem Panel.
Normalerweise verbauen wir IPC's in unseren Anlagen...
Neben diesem IPC haben wir dann für Fernwartung noch einen Standard- PC im Schaltschrank (Wg. vieler unterschiedlicher Schnittstellen).
Per VNC können wir uns dann die ProtoolRT- Oberfläche des IPC's heranholen um den Bedienern zu helfen.

In meinem Fall handelt es sich wie gesagt um eine Sondermaschine mit Stückzahl Eins. Ich will Fernwartung via BinTec (oder jetzt: Funkwerk) Access- Router machen...

...obwohl:
Wäre schon klasse wenn VNC für WinCE schon so weit wäre

Gruss Cliff


----------



## CrazyCat (7 November 2006)

In 20 Jahren sind sie es vielleicht.


----------



## sisqo (16 April 2007)

*VNC für CE*

VIPA Touch Panels haben standard ein VNC Server für CE on board. Die gibt es leider nur mit Movicon oder Zenon, nicht mit Wincc Flexible.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 April 2007)

selber noch nicht getestet, aber vielleicht geht sowas:
http://pocketland.de/product.php?prod_id=6525


----------



## sk1rie (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo !

Ich möchte dieses Thema nocheinmal aufgreifen und Euch fragen, ob Ihr was neues wisst ?
Ich könnte das jetzt ziemlich gut gebrauchen, bei mir sieht die Sachlage nur ein kleinwenig anders aus.
Kurze Beschreibung:

S7 CPU 315-2DP
MP377 12"Key
Projektiert mit WinCC flex 2007

Ich brauch das jedoch nicht für die Fernwartung, sondern für die IBN.
Da ich meinen Standort etwas weiter weg vom Panel verlegen muss, brauch ich das Bild und die Steuerung vom Panel.
Mein PG schließ ich wahlweise via MPI oder DP an.
Es ist übrigens kein Problem, wenn ich für diese Aktion das Panel hardwaremäßig abklemmen müsste.

Gibts eine Möglichkeit, zum Beispiel mittel Runtime-Simulator ?


----------



## SICHEL (13 Januar 2009)

1. mal hier nachschaun: 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20624&highlight=efon

habs für ein TP277 probiert (datei efonvnc-latest-wince5x-armv4i.rar genommen) - geht

2. runtime simulator mit abgeklemmten panel muß auch gehen
3. runtime simulator mit angeschlossenen panel und simulation mit anerer MPI adresse muß auch gehen (gegenseitige beeinflussung der laufenden runtimes möglich)


----------



## Maxl (15 Januar 2009)

siehe aktualisierter Beitrag:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=177469#post177469
Läuft das tatsächlich auch auf dem TP277? Offiziell läuft EfonVNC ja erst ab CE 4.2 und die TP sind ja mit CE 3 ausgestattet. Wenn ja, dann sollte die ganze Geschichte ja auch auf den MP270/370, OP/TP277 und Mobile Panel 277 lauffähig sein! (was wiederum für mich bedeutet, noch ein paar Skripte machen zu müssen )

mfg Maxl


----------



## SICHEL (15 Januar 2009)

ähhm ja sorry, fehler vom amt.

läuft auf einem MP277


----------



## Maxl (15 Januar 2009)

schade :'-(

Aber auf einem Mobile Panel 277 sollte es trotzdem laufen, da hier CE 5 zum Einsatz kommt.


----------

